# Audi 'The Spell' Commercial



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Apologies if a repost?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGvhWPtSVbk


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Audi 'The Spell' Commercial (Phunkshon)*

not bad







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chloe (Apr 15, 2001)

*Re: Audi 'The Spell' Commercial (Phunkshon)*

Funny!!!


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Audi 'The Spell' Commercial (Chloe)*

LOL this made me laugh.


----------



## Knight2000 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Audi 'The Spell' Commercial (Phunkshon)*

I'm at work and can't watch videos on my computer, but is that the one with all of the 'boring, ho-hum' alike cars that everyone is driving, and the Audi's fly by? If so, that's a great commercial!
One of the things I used to ask customers when I sold Audi's (I'm now with just VW), especially with Lexus, is, "Why is Lexus the 'Pursuit of perfection,' when Audi is already there?"








That's all.


----------

